# Workshop on Backyard livestock



## skyelawrence (Feb 18, 2011)

If anybody is interested there is going to be a workshop on April 2nd at the Topsfield Fairgrounds in Coolidge Hall from 9:30 to noon on raising backyard livestock. The issues discussed Animal Husbandry, Animal Health, Legal Rights and Responsibilities and Agriculture at the Local level. It is run through the Ag extension at UMass and the Mass. Farm Bureau. Number is 508-481-4766 is anybody is interested. Thought this might be helpful.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are very general topics.  Do you know which animals they will be discussing?  Husbandry is quite different for, say, horses vs goats vs chickens!

Oh, and which town is this in?  I realize that I assumed Amherst, but then saw the 508 number.


----------

